# Eminem in Italia il 7 luglio 2018, a Milano. Info biglietti.



## admin (29 Gennaio 2018)

Eminem, il rapper più famoso della storia della musica, nel 2018 si esibirà, per la prima volta in assoluto, in Italia. Lo show è previsto per il prossimo 7 luglio, a Milano, nell'ex area Expo. 

I biglietti per assistere al concerto saranno acquistabili dal 31 gennaio al 2 febbraio su MyLiveNation. Prezzi da 192 (con tanto di sala e bagni riservati, drink e ricordo dell'evento), 80 e 65 euro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Gennaio 2018)

(S)vengo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Gennaio 2018)

Proverò sicuramente ad aggiudicarmene un paio!


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2018)

Buon divertimento ragazzi.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ovviamente dovrò andarlo a vedere all'estero perché in Italia siamo peggio dei primitivi.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Sarà il primo concerto in Italia, ma la prima volta che si esibisce no. Si esibì ad un'edizione di X Factor con Rihanna e poi a Sanremo con la Carrà quando gli fu spento il microfono (edizione particolare quell'anno, si incavolarono un po' tutti tipo il cantante dei Placebo che fece il dito medio sul palco  ) .


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Febbraio 2018)

Ho i biglietti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ovviamente dovrò andarlo a vedere all'estero perché in Italia siamo peggio dei primitivi.



Che è successo ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarà il primo concerto in Italia, ma la prima volta che si esibisce no. Si esibì ad un'edizione di X Factor con Rihanna e poi a Sanremo con la Carrà quando gli fu spento il microfono (edizione particolare quell'anno, si incavolarono un po' tutti tipo il cantante dei Placebo che fece il dito medio sul palco  ) .



E tra l'altro, dopo quella partecipazione a Sanremo, disse che non si sarebbe piu' esibito in Italia.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che è successo ?



Penso siano durati 30 secondi su ticketone..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Penso siano durati 30 secondi su ticketone..



Più di così era impossibile fare, forse ne arrivano altri in extraticket


----------



## Jaqen (6 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Più di così era impossibile fare, forse ne arrivano altri in extraticket



Basterebbe creare un circuito nominale per cui se si vuole fare il cambio nominativo c'è un flusso di denaro equivalente al prezzo del biglietto, un po' come succede per i biglietti dello stadio... ma siamo in Italia...


----------



## de sica (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Basterebbe creare un circuito nominale per cui se si vuole fare il cambio nominativo c'è un flusso di denaro equivalente al prezzo del biglietto, un po' come succede per i biglietti dello stadio... ma siamo in Italia...



Lascia perdere.. è una guerra persa. Più o meno è successo lo stesso con Ed Sheeran, ogni volta che viene in Italia i biglietti scompaiono in 40 minuti al massimo. Poi sono quei bagarini del menga i principali responsabili, che fanno quasi usura


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere.. è una guerra persa. Più o meno è successo lo stesso con Ed Sheeran, ogni volta che viene in Italia i biglietti scompaiono in 40 minuti al massimo. Poi sono quei bagarini del menga i principali responsabili, che fanno quasi usura



Però devi capire che è un fenomeno impossibile da arginare se non facendo i biglietti nominali e con acquisto Max di 3 biglietti. Ma anche li poi sarebbe un casino con il cambio nominativo . 

Guarda sono anni che ci proviamo a sistemare questa situazione ma non è semplice come tutti pensano


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però devi capire che è un fenomeno impossibile da arginare se non facendo i biglietti nominali e con acquisto Max di 3 biglietti. Ma anche li poi sarebbe un casino con il cambio nominativo .
> 
> Guarda sono anni che ci proviamo a sistemare questa situazione ma non è semplice come tutti pensano



Sono d'accordo, non è semplice. Ma come hanno arginato il problema bagarinaggio per gli stadi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, non è semplice. Ma come hanno arginato il problema bagarinaggio per gli stadi?



Con il biglietto nominale abbinato ad una tessera del tifoso , cosi che ogni biglietto venduto sia riconducibile all acquirente o all associazione che acquista. 

Con la musica è completamente diverso perché ha normative che sono un casino.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con il biglietto nominale abbinato ad una tessera del tifoso , cosi che ogni biglietto venduto sia riconducibile all acquirente o all associazione che acquista.
> 
> Con la musica è completamente diverso perché ha normative che sono un casino.



Perché non creare nel circuito ticketone una tessera nominale, dove il cambio nominativo è fatto attraverso quella tessera? Ci lagnavamo tutti della cuore rossonero ma ad oggi...per fortuna che c'è!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2018)

Ma c'è ancora gente che ascolta sto qua? Pensavo fosse passato di moda 10 anni fa...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Febbraio 2018)

Anche io sono riuscito a prenderne 2! Comunque su ticketone anche dopo 20 minuti ce n'erano...avevo provato a vedere per un amico. Oltre non lo so


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Anche io sono riuscito a prenderne 2! Comunque su ticketone anche dopo 20 minuti ce n'erano...avevo provato a vedere per un amico. Oltre non lo so



Il sito da me era bloccato, ma non ha comunque senso che dopo 20 minuti siano finiti quanti? 30.000 biglietti? Dai..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Febbraio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il sito da me era bloccato, ma non ha comunque senso che dopo 20 minuti siano finiti quanti? 30.000 biglietti? Dai..



Ah aspetta io parlo della vendita di mercoledì (o martedì, non ricordo)...poi c'è stata un'altra vendita venerdì e li non ho idea di come siano andate le cose.

In ogni caso per un evento del genere mi pare anche bene...avevo provato a prendere per la mia ragazza il biglietto per Lady Gaga a Milano e li realmente erano finiti in 5 secondi credo...mi ero collegato 10 minuti prima dell'inizio e non ho MAI visto il quadratino di disponibilità verde...mai, una roba scandalosa!! (infatti dopo quell'episodio era uscito un casino pazzesco per la questione secondary ticket)


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2018)

Quindi? Chi era presente?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quindi? Chi era presente?



ho saputo che un mio amico c'è andato..
ma leggendovi mi sono reso conto che ha compiuto un'impresa


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ho saputo che un mio amico c'è andato..
> ma leggendovi mi sono reso conto che ha compiuto un'impresa



Per i biglietti o altro?


----------



## ralf (9 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quindi? Chi era presente?



Un concerto a dir poco spettacolare, il suo flow dal vivo non ha eguali. Peccato però che non abbia cantato Mockingbird, che è una delle mie canzoni preferite.
Cmq speriamo che finalmente si decidano a venire in Italia Kendrick e Drake. Sarebbe il massimo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Un concerto a dir poco spettacolare, il suo flow dal vivo non ha eguali. Peccato però che non abbia cantato Mockingbird, che è una delle mie canzoni preferite.
> Cmq speriamo che finalmente si decidano a venire in Italia Kendrick e Drake. Sarebbe il massimo.



Dal vivo mi ha davvero impressionato...spero ritorni!! Con Rap God stavo per infartare ahahah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Per i biglietti o altro?



nel mio caso x i biglietti 
ma i post del mio commento
dicono che c'è anche un gran spettacolo sotto (altro)

p.s. lo devo ancora vedere x chiedergli com'è stato


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Un concerto a dir poco spettacolare, il suo flow dal vivo non ha eguali. Peccato però che non abbia cantato Mockingbird, che è una delle mie canzoni preferite.
> Cmq speriamo che finalmente si decidano a venire in Italia *Kendrick e Drake*. Sarebbe il massimo.




Eh magari, comunque penso che dopo la due giorni Jay-Z Eminem le probabilità di vederli siano più alte rispetto al passato


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Un concerto a dir poco spettacolare, il suo flow dal vivo non ha eguali. Peccato però che non abbia cantato Mockingbird, che è una delle mie canzoni preferite.
> Cmq speriamo che finalmente si decidano a venire in Italia Kendrick e Drake. Sarebbe il massimo.



Emhhh  , vi dirò


----------

